# Binky free Zuesy boy



## Hayley411 (Dec 13, 2008)

EC got the best of Zues, he was a fighter after weeks and weeks of medicationsHe didn't show any realimprovement. Then last night at feeding timehe had a seizure that lasted about a minuteand Kim (boukacreshollands)decided it was time to put him to sleep. He is at the vet right now.

At least he'll be able to hop again. In memory of Zues ?- December 13, 2008












~Hayley


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about this. Binky free at the bridge, little guy. :rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Zues you are one handsome boy.

Binky pain free at the Rainbow Bridge.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 13, 2008)

Binky free big guy! I am so sorry you had to leave us.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry. EC is a terrible disease. Binky away pain free, Zues!:rainbow:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 14, 2008)

Aw, I'm so sorry. Zues is one of the cutest bunnies I've ever seen, I squealed over his thread in the Rabbitry forum! So sad to hear he went to heaven today. I'm glad he was allowed to go peacefully though. RIP sweetheart.


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Zues. He was such a pretty boy. 

That's to bad that he had to be put to sleep, but at least he'll be out of pain and all. My PM box is open if you want to message me. 

:hug2:_*hugs for you*_



Karlee


----------



## Numbat (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear it. He was adorable but I'm sure he's having fun now. Binky free, little bun!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Dec 17, 2008)

Im very sorry Zeus passed on. He looks like a fun lovin gorgeous little guy.


----------

